# Track Power Control Panel



## Morgar (Mar 1, 2010)

Hi,

Just starting a garden railroad around my pool. Being from the experience of indoor layouts and new to garden railroading, I was wondering what people have done with respect to control panels for the outside railroad. I do plan to use track power with LGB track, LGB switches and have houses that light up. Do people built a small "shed"(for lack of a better word) to put their controls in(switch controls, tranformers etc)? Do people built something that is portable and then roll it out and plug it in? 

Once I figure this out, construction will start!!!!

Any comments/suggestions are appreciated. Photos or links to photos would be extremely helpful.

Best regards,

Michael O'Brien


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

The Beginners forum is an excellent place to begin and ask these questions.

Luckily for you, someone else has asked exactly the same question just recently, and the thread has a number of examples.

I suggest you go here: *http://www.mylargescale....trong>** 

(There's a gentle suggestion here to read the forums, look at the active topics, and check the beginners forum, who knows, your question might just be of interest already!)

Regards, Greg*


----------



## Morgar (Mar 1, 2010)

Thank you Greg!!


----------



## Greg Elmassian (Jan 3, 2008)

no problem, jump right into that thread, and add any specific wants you have, promises to be a good thread... 

Greg


----------

